# Are you allowed to ask for samples at Sephora?



## bubbleys (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry, I'm pretty new to the makeup world! I currently have a MUFE foundation, but wanted to try their HD foundation but am unsure in case it may break me out. Am I allowed to ask them for a sample of it? Or do I have to buy something as well...?

Thank youu!


----------



## carandru (Jun 17, 2009)

Short answer, yes.  I know for sure they give out samples of foundations and primers. No purchase is necessary.  You can just ask the SA to help you pick out a shade (or two if necessary) and then ask for a sample to take home.


----------



## bubbleys (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Short answer, yes. I know for sure they give out samples of foundations and primers. No purchase is necessary. You can just ask the SA to help you pick out a shade (or two if necessary) and then ask for a sample to take home._

 
Oh alright, thank you. Would it be rude to just go in for a sample without buying anything? I'd feel pretty bad just going in for a sample to be honest, but I really don't need anything else from there at the moment.


----------



## Hilly (Jun 17, 2009)

They also can do samples of frangrances.


----------



## Dayjoy (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bubbleys* 

 
_Oh alright, thank you. Would it be rude to just go in for a sample without buying anything? I'd feel pretty bad just going in for a sample to be honest, but I really don't need anything else from there at the moment._

 
I think it's BEST to get your sample(s) before you buy anything.  Try before you buy!  If it works out, you'll be back to purchase, and they know that.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bubbleys* 

 
_Oh alright, thank you. Would it be rude to just go in for a sample without buying anything? I'd feel pretty bad just going in for a sample to be honest, but I really don't need anything else from there at the moment._

 
There's nothing wrong at all with going in and just getting samples. Just tell one of the MAs that you're looking at buying the MUFE HD foundation, but you want to make sure you won't break out first, and they'll be happy to give you a sample (or two if you're not sure of the shade). 
If you're really feeling bad about not buying anything, you can buy a cheap lipgloss or something...or go to the little minis baskets that are all by the front register and buy some blot papers, rosebud salve, or whatever you find up there that's cheap.


----------



## Leilani78 (Jun 18, 2009)

Yep. I've gone in there and asked for samples. I find it particularly helpful with when trying new foundations. It's less wasteful compared to buying a foundation and returning it.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leilani78* 

 
_Yep. I've gone in there and asked for samples. I find it particularly helpful with when trying new foundations. It's less wasteful compared to buying a foundation and returning it._

 
Not only that, it saves you the gas money and an extra trip to the store (where you could be sucked in to buy something else, and spend MORE money...), not to mention the annoyance factor of having to go back, return the item, and then what if they're out of the shade you actually need..? Yeah...all in all, it'll save you a potential headache if you just go and get samples. ...I love samples...I think I'll go to Sephora this weekend and get some samples of stuff...


----------



## chiara (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes you can ask for samples, especially if it's a foundation sample, it's normal to try before buying. As long as it's just one, the SA should do it without a problem.


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes, I just went to get a sample of MUFE mat velvet. She color matched me and gave me enought for about 4 applications.


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 19, 2009)

I have always been encouraged by the SAs at Sephora to try samples before buying.  Definitely ask!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 19, 2009)

The company encourages SAs to give samples


----------

